

Automated Sports Content: The Future of Sports Journalism? - RobbieStats
http://statsheet.com/blog/automated-sports-content-the-future-of-sports-journalism

======
dugmartin
Natural language generation is a fun topic. I'm currently building automated
overviews of web stats at <http://overlytics.com>. Its a much smaller data
domain to report over.

------
gbookman
This service just makes so much sense for both readers and the media outlets.
Now every game in every sport can be summarized, plus it frees up time and
resources that can be invested in expert analysis and other enhancements to
the user experience.

The only thing I'd like to see is the ability to incorporate commentary from
fans. ESPN and others already do live chats on various games and it seems like
you could extrapolate meaningful events from that data if you had access to
it.

------
snewe
Will the automated content include interviews with players or quotes from
coaches? You would need to scrape that content from non-automated sports
stories.

~~~
johns
Quotes are almost automated today. Most pro sports coaches and athletes
endlessly recite the same cliches already.

~~~
dmix
The coaches just need to take it one game at a time.

------
hockeybias
Holler when you get the hockey stats going! :)

~~~
RobbieStats
I'm getting the full NHL HITS feed now, so it's just a matter of time!

